# BBQ thread



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its summer time and I know there's a good lot of people out there that are probably pretty good at the summer past time of grilling meats and veggies, both on gas and charcoal. Last year I bought myself a 22" charcoal grill but I still don't have much experience with it so I thought this might be a good spot to gain some knowledge in the meat and charcoal department.

Ill kick us off with some basic questions ….

Lump or briquettes? Specific brands?
How do you start your charcoal?
When do you add more charcoal?
Recipes? Rubs? Sauces?
Specific wood chips/chunks for specific meats/poultry/pork?
Basic tips and tricks?

Lets talk meat, charcoal and accessories!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer all natural lump charcoal. Briquettes have oils and binders (not necessarily harmful ones) in them to make them hold their shape. I also feel like lump charcoal lights easier as it has more surface area.

Do you have a charcoal starter? One of the cylindrical canisters? Those are pretty checp and work well. Cram some newspaper in the bottom and the charcoal on top, light the paper and leave it for a bit. Dump it into the grill/pit after its heated up. You can top it off with a layer of unheated charcoal to help keep the direct heat off the meat.

As for tips and tricks, I would just recommend establishing a portion of the grill with direct heat, and a portion with indirect heat. Direct to sear, indirect for the remainder. For things like chicken and pork, I will remove it when its 10deg from being done, wrap it in some tin foil, and set it aside for 10 minutes or so. For steaks I will omit the tin foil and just let them sit for 5 minutes.

I will admit that, unless its a real cookout, I almost always use propane. On weekdays I get home from work at 5 and the young ones get grouchy if they don't eat before 530-600.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Dad does the grilling. We use a lot of pecan. Mainly on a fire pit with attached grill. Will even throw some in when cooking on the pit to get a lil bit of that smokey goodness. Shrimp, sausage, boudin and steaks taste the best on the fire pit. hell, it can make just about anything taste better.

I just eat and fetch anything needed.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Solid tips there Ed. Ive got a chimney starter and its the cats ass for sure. Ive tried starting with veggie oil soaked paper towels but I was less than impressed.

Im also with ya on the propane. If its got to be done quick, its to the gas grill but when I wanna hang out and tend meat, its charcoal all the way.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Lump charcoal, a little lighter fluid flowed by blasting it with the harbirfreight heat gun. It's hot as shiit in no time. Lol


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Weber grill, Chimney, hardwood charcoal, never lighter fluid, Burns hot, no ashes to speak of. Spread if evenly for grilling. off to one side with a couple of pans of water on the other side for smoking (and some damp hardwood for the smoke).


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I generally grill on gas and use lump charcoal in the smoker. The only advantage of briquettes is that they tend to burn at a more consistent temperature. Lump will burn hotter but with more variation depending on the wood used. That's why you have to actually be a cook and monitor what is going on.

Chimney starter all the way. 2nd choice would be the wax cubes, but only if absolutely necessary. The neighbor to the south uses lighter fluid and you can always smell it when he lights up the grill-that taste also gets in the food. I don't like eating petroleum products, maybe others do.

Another tip-Never add unlit charcoal, it causes too much fluctuation in the temperatures and you want to burn off the charcoal dust instead of adding it to your food. Use the chimney starter to get it going before adding to the grill/smoker. You'll get better results.

Woods-for beef and ribs, I prefer nut woods, which tend to have stronger flavors. Oak frequently, sometimes hickory or pecan and occasionally mesquite. I use mesquite very sparingly as it's potent stuff and not everyone likes the flavor, including my wife. For seafood, chicken and pork loin, I like fruit woods. Cherry, peach, pear, apricot, etc. Maple works for a lighter flavor, as well.

One advantage of being a woodworking barbecuer is that a lot of shop cut offs make their way into the smoker. I joked with the wife that she ended up eating the oak monitor stand I built her because the scraps were used on a roast that same weekend.

One thing to keep in mind is that meat only absorbs smoke up to a certain temp (can't remember the exact number off the top of my head), so continuing to add smoke after a certain point is useless. Add the smoke at the beginning and call it good. Plus, oversmoked meat tastes like ashes.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Good info from this site: http://www.smoking-meat.com/barbecue-woods

Types of Barbecue Woods

Apple: Produces a sweet, fruity taste.Good mild wood which works well on poultry and ham.

Alder: What can I say about this barbecue wood… it is the wood that is greatly preferred for most any fish especially salmon.

Cherry: Similar to apple… sweet and usually very fruity depending on the age of the wood. Tends to be mild making it a good choice for poultry, fish, and ham.

Hickory: Probably the most well known woods and while lots of folk may disagree, it tends to be a bit to pungent for my own taste therefore great care must be taken so that it is not overused. Most feel it is excellent on ribs and most red meats. Can also be used very sparingly on cuts of poultry. (should be able to get this at the local hardware/department store)

Maple: Gives a light and sweet taste which best compliments poultry and ham.

Mesquite: My personal favorite barbecue wood however, great care must be taken or it can become overpowering. Best not used for larger cuts which require longer smoking times but I have been known to be quite successful at it by using it in tandem with another type of wood. (should be able to get this at the local hardware/department store)

Oak: Good choice for larger cuts which require longer smoking times. Produces a strong smoke flavor but usually not overpowering. Good wood for Brisket.

Pecan: Gives somewhat of a fruity flavor and burns cooler than most other barbecue woods. It is similar to Hickory and is best used on large cuts like brisket and pork roast but can also be used to compliment chops, fish and poultry.

Bottom line… you must experiment to find out what works for you and what does not. The woods that I like will most likely not be the ones you find most tasty and vice versa.

Another good site: http://pitbossbelt.com/wp/best-wood-for-smoking-meat-oak-hickory-maple-mesquite

Now, get cooking, I'm hungry.

Edit: Solid tips JayT, especially about over smoking.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the info im talkin about JayT. Some insider stuff. The last time I did a charcoal session I had added some unlit lump into the mix and the whole batch of chicken came out tasting a bit too strong for my liking. Im guessing I didn't let it burn off enough. Id really like to do a nice pork shoulder or something for fathers day but im always a bit scared of ruining a $40 chunk of meat. You guys are giving me a hope that I can pull it off. Im in mid season form on the propane grill but still in A ball on the charcoal.

What id also like is a good recipe for some Carolina bbq sauce. That real thin, vinegary stuff that almost makes ya twitch.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm kinda pumped you started this thread Stef… I am in desperate need for a new grill, I have a 4 burner propane one and only 2 the burners even work, surprisingly too, the little v shaped covers are all disintegrated and the actual burners are broken… idk if I should stick with a propane grill or if I want to go with charcoal. I'm also usually in a hurry as well, so maybe I'll buy a smaller propane grill as well as a charcoal grill, did you get one of the round Weber's Stef?

Great stuff ed.

What do you guys think of the infrared bbq's? My pops has a traeger with the digital temp and the circulator thing, and he loves it… Still doesn't cook as fast as propane, but man it cooks stuff well… Idk if I want to shell out the extra clams a Traeger costs but damn they do well.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a great resource on using a kettle grill as a smoker:

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_turn_your_kettle_grill_into_a_smoker/


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> I am in desperate need for a new grill, I have a 4 burner propane one and only 2 the burners even work, surprisingly too, the little v shaped covers are all disintegrated and the actual burners are broken.


I had a Char-Broil that lasted me about 4 years that the same thing happened to. It would've cost me as much to replace the burners and heat shields as I had paid for the grill. I sprung for the Weber 3-burner, part of what swayed me were all of the positive comments about warrantying the burners and heat shields. I used the 10% Lowes coupon at HD (Lowes was out of stock) and after tax it as just under $500. It has the cast-iron grates, which hold the heat much better. I'm on year 3 with my Weber, and no rust yet. I keep it outside on the uncovered deck and I grill year-round in NY, so it's exposed to the elements. During the winter I'll sometimes have to shovel it off to find it. Still looks great.  So far I've been super-impressed with this grill, and I'd buy it again. My father-in-law has a higher-end Weber, approaching 10 years, and it still is going strong.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> idk if I should stick with a propane grill or if I want to go with charcoal. I m also usually in a hurry as well, so maybe I ll buy a smaller propane grill as well as a charcoal grill


That's the same lines my thinking has been going. When the big propane grill dies, I'm planning on getting a Weber Q2200 to replace it. Big enough to cook for up to 4 or so, yet small enough to stow away easily and be able to take on the road.



> What do you guys think of the infrared bbq s? My pops has a traeger with the digital temp and the circulator thing, and he loves it… Still doesn t cook as fast as propane, but man it cooks stuff well… Idk if I want to shell out the extra clams a Traeger costs but damn they do well.
> 
> - 7Footer


Don't have an infrared and only used a friend's once and wasn't impressed. Reaaaaallllly sllllooooooowwwwww.

Please don't get me started on pellet grills. Let's just say I can see where they may have a place, but it will never be on my patio.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got both 7. A weber genesis propane and a 22" weber kettle. I cant say enough about how solid my propane is. 5 new england winters and still looks pretty new. Even the igniter still works and you can buy all the parts separately. It costs up front but well worth the investment imo.

Great list duck and im gonna look into that link charles. Good stuff gang.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> It costs up front but well worth the investment imo.
> 
> - chrisstef


100% agreed. Be it Weber, or another quality grill brand, it's worth paying more for something that will last longer and produce better results. I remember dragging the 4-year-old char-broil to the curb and having the top pull off the rusted mounts and the base collapsed on itself half across the lawn. 3 scrapper trucks passed it up before one finally took it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Stef, I've done pork butt (shoulder) a couple times on the smoker and don't think I would ever want to try it on a grill. Like brisket, there is a lot of connective tissue to break down and that takes time. At ~230 degrees, the last shoulder took 12 hours. Cooking at higher heat would just overcook the outside long before the rest is done. OTOH, I know people that have done OK with pork butt and brisket on kettle grills with indirect heat, so it can be done. You've got to know what you are doing and monitor it almost continuously, though.

On the smoker, I can set the heat, add some wood chunks and walk away. Come back an hour and a half later and add some more chunks. Come back at around 5 hours and add another load of charcoal. The babysitting doesn't start until 8-9 hours in, when I'm doing mop sauce and checking temps. Then it's an every 30minute process until its done. Luckily the smoker is right outside the door to my shop so I can be working on a project and just step outside to check without it being a big hassle.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Sweet, sounds like the Webers are where its at. Thanks for the info… Ed - same here, mine's a charbroil, and yeah its maybe 6 or 7 years old but its been in pretty bad shape for two or 3, and yeah there no point in buying new parts, everything is disintegrating, would easily exceed the cost of a new grill for all the parts I need.

Char-broils just fall apart. After one year my igniter went out, it's always worked fairly well but just doesn't look good.

Weird Jay, the one time I've used a infrared grill I was staying at a time share deal and the apartment had one, it was suuuuuuuuper fast! I couldn't believe it. The steaks we cooked were awesome, that thing was up to 500+ degrees in no time.

Thats crazy they still look good after those harsh winters! You guys keep them covered though in the winter though?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't say I've had a problem with my Char-broil. Had it for about 3 or 4 years now and it still looks and works great. It's one of the little 2 burner infrared ones with the folding wings.

This one, but slightly older I guess:
http://www.amazon.com/Char-Broil-Infrared-Urban-Folding-Shelves/dp/B002M9IZW2


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Thats crazy they still look good after those harsh winters! You guys keep them covered though in the winter though?
> 
> - 7Footer


Nope. Actually, when I first got my Charboil, I bought a cover for it. What I found was the cover would retain moisture. Supposedly the cover was waterproof, with vents to allow moisture out, but often when I took the cover off, the grill was wet.

I've never used a cover on my weber. During the winter we don't use it as much, maybe 2x per week. By the time the grill has cooled down enough to put a cover on, its usually wet from snow. The lid does a good job of keeping rain/snow out, and the exterior is a combination of stainless steel, some sort of durable plastic/vinyl ends on the shelves, and a durable coating on the exterior of the grill part itself.

Usually in the winter I use a shovel to knock the majority of the snow off, if it has more than a couple inches on it, then fire it up and watch it through the kitchen door, and when all the snow/ice has melted off, I know its hot.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a Primo XL, smoker, Chargriller King? From HD $350, smoker and use lump started with a propane torch.
I go to primo grill forum, Barbaq Bretheren, good tips.
I use a Barbq nano and a Readycheck ?, to first run the Primo, two to see the temp of the meet.
Gasser for quick cooks.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Dunno, 7. Like I said, it was only one experience. We had moved it from the friend's house to the park for a group cookout, so maybe something was out of whack. The friend did say that it generally cooked slower than the propane grill it replaced, but his dad's infrared was a lot faster.

My gas grill is a lower level one, too. It is a three burner, stainless unit with a side burner, but not up to the quality level of the Webers. I've replaced the spreaders once and need to again, plus one burner. I got it on closeout in January about 8 years ago for $90, though, so it's definitely paid for itself.

For the smoker on the other hand, we went up the food chain quite a bit. I've got the smallest one, just because of space, but it's just as well built as the larger ones. The only complaint is that I had to repaint after the first winter. Mine was one of the first of that model sold anywhere in the country (the stores I work at are dealers) The company was informed and we were told they adjusted the paint to do better. Other than that, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a gas grill kinda guy, but if you like kabob, check this out. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33077


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What's everyone's opinion on side-burners? My old grill had one, and I rarely used it. Actually, I think my favorite part of it was lighting it every month or two and watching all the spider webs burst into flames.

I opted not to get a model with the side burner. I definitely use the extra shelf space way more than I did the burner. One side shelf for cooking stuff, the other one is usually a combination of seasoning, sauce, beer, cutting board, etc.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I've used the side burner only a few times and only once for cooking. I'd agree that for me, the shelf space is far more valuable than the burner.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I'd bet Jmart takes better care of his though… I'm not the best with grill maintenance, but maybe if I get a high end one I'll be better about it. Interesting about the covers. Jmart you like the infrared? When I used that one I was real impressed.

I'm intrigued by this Weber Spirit grill with all the little extras, the pizza stone, poultry roaster… Looks pretty rad.

Stef let us know if you do the shoulder, I love to make carnitas but always do them in the crock… I'd love to be able to make some on the grill… melt in ya mouf. That lump charcoal stuff looks like what they use for Churrasco in brazil, gonna have to try that out, Wifey has said that's what sets Impanema in Seattle apart from Brazil Grill here in PDX, Impanema uses charcoal and BG uses gas… I'd love to give wifey a taste of home, they cook a lot of linguisa in Brazil, man that stuff is tasty…


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Weber Silver. About 15 years. Swivel wheels are going. I replace the grill rack and "flavor bars" every couple. Hardly ever use the side burner. I suck a grilling when we have company. I start having fun and burn a lot.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Use lump. Either royal oak from Walmart or the hardwood lump from lowes. Everything else is crappy or overpriced.

Woods: fruitwood (Apple, cherry, pear etc) on chicken and pork. Light flavor. Hickory on pork for a more heavily smoked flavor. Usually too strong for chicken. It doesn't seem to quite be enough for beef.

For beef, I use mostly oak. I've tried mesquite too but it's pretty potent, if I used it again I would blend it with oak.

Always cook to internal temperature or at least use temperature as a guide. Never use x hours for y pounds at 250 degrees. X and y and 250 degrees are never constant.

Mostly, try new things on your grill. You'd be amazed what it will do.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw the Weber spirit grill with the extras and determined I would probably never use them. Just one more thing to have to keep clean.

We grill pizzas about once per month, and cook them directly on the grates. Flatten the dough, oil one side (a silicone brush works well), put it on high heat with the oiled side down for a few minutes, until one side cooked and it doesn't stick to the grates. Oil the top side while its still on the grill, then remove it from the grill and put it on a plate with the uncooked and oiled side down. Turn grill to medium. Put your toppings on the grilled side. Slide it off the plate back to the grill, uncooked side down, for 5-10 minutes until cheese is melted and bottom is cooked.

We also make breadsticks this way, basting them with garlic butter and salt&pepper. We use the pre-made, but fresh, dough from the grocery store (gets it from local breadmaker) for convenience. Once a year (actually starts today!) our church has a weekend festival where they sell grilled pizza. At the end they usually have a lot of leftover dough, and they sell it to the workers for $1 for a 1-2lb ball. We buy a dozen or more and freeze them and use them throughout the year until they run out.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

This is easy:
Lump or briquettes? Specific brands? - *Lump, anything but kingsford*
How do you start your charcoal? - *Chimney starter, no starter fuel smells and taste*
When do you add more charcoal? - *For grilling I have always made enough to last, so I've never had to add extra.*
Recipes? Rubs? Sauces? - *Purchased or home made rubs are great, let the meat rest well before grilling or smoking. Don't through the meat on the grill while it's still cold.*
Specific wood chips/chunks for specific meats/poultry/pork? - *I like fruit tree chips or chunks*


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Most of the time it sits uncovered. I don't really do anything to it. It sat outside in Connecticut for 1 winter, but the rest of the winters here in Seattle have been easy for it. Just rain and nothing too cold. I've got no complaints for it. But I also don't use it as much as many people who grill a lot. It's more of a once a week type of thing. I prefer steaks on a cast iron skillet on the stovetop/finished in the oven.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mines gone uncovered for 2 years, covered for 4. Cover eventually rotted out on me, and, like Ed said, it traps stuff underneath. One spring I turned it over and there was a nest of carpenter ants under it. Eff carpenter ants. A foot or 3 of snow aint hurt a thing.

Side burners are whack. I much prefer the extra space. Ive actually been pndering building a little grill station to surround my kettle and propane grill but at the speed I build things my grill may rot out first. If im going to do veggies or something I use this little copper pan ive got.

I also really really like the instant read thermometer ive got. My wife used to be a health inspector so foods need to be to temp or else im getting written up.

Good insight on the shoulder jayt. Sounds like im going to pass on it for fear of rooking it up. Ribs will probably be next on my list. I find even if you totally botch some ribs, people will eat em.

Ohhh one last thing … what you guys know about cooler corn? Couple dozen ears of corn thrown into your standard cooler, 2 kettles of boiling water, close cooler, let sit for 30 minutes. Slather in butter and consume. Ive never tried it but my wife found an article on it and it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Never done it in the cooler, but growing up, my mom always boiled corn.

As soon as corn is available locally, we eat it probably 2-3 times per week. I cut off the silk at the ends and any loose husks, and soak them in water in the sink for 15 minutes, and start the grill, as hot as it will go. Cook the corn for 8 minutes, then rotate 1/3 of the way, cook 8 minutes, rotate, cook 8 minutes. After 24 minutes, it should be almost (if not charred) black on the outside, and just a spot or two of carmelization inside. I wear Pit Mitt gloves while husking them. If you leave the husks on, you can set them aside for 20-30 minutes and they will still be hot as hell inside when you go to husk them, which is nice, because you can cook the corn, then the meat. I think cooking them on the grill imparts more flavor, maybe from the husks cooking on the outside.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wife and I finally picked up a grill big enough to smoke on couple months ago. First thing we did was make some smoked salsa, turned out pretty well. This is great thread, lots of useful info here, need to go find a source for lump charcoal, I've only ever used the kings off style briquettes.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> *let the meat rest well before grilling or smoking. Don t through the meat on the grill while it s still cold.
> *
> - nkawtg


I'll debate that one. Because meat stops absorbing smoke at a certain temp, putting chilled or even frozen meat on a smoker will give a deeper smoke ring. Grilling, with the high temps, is a different story, but no issue with smoking.

Learned that from the guys that demo the smokers at our stores. They were doing a demonstration and forgot the cooler of meat so had to run to the grocery store. The only way one of the cuts was available was frozen, so they bought it and just figured they would do a demo to show how, even if it didn't come out well. To their surprise, the frozen piece came out fabulous, with a deep smoke ring. They tested some more and now actually advocate chilling the meat before smoking. Since they've won the American Royal in KC multiple times, I'm not going to argue.

After learning that little tip, I've smoked several turkey breasts from a frozen state and other meats right out of the fridge and they have all come out great. Now you wouldn't want to try and do anything you would want a bark on, like brisket, from frozen, as the rub won't penetrate, but from a chilled state is not an issue.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Stef, did you ever watch Barbeque University on PBS? He came off as a little arrogant, but his website is still up with recipes and good tips. He then moved on with a show called Primal Grill.

http://www.bbqu.net/index.html

http://www.primalgrill.org/

Both sites have sauce recipes, but I didn't see any called Carolina sauce.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Stef,

You wanted some recipes, try these places. Have yet to be disappointed.
http://www.primalgrill.org/
http://barbecuebible.com/recipes/
http://www.bbqu.net/

There could very possibly be overlap since it is all the same guy.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Since they ve won the American Royal in KC multiple times, I m not going to argue.


That's a notable achievement. However, I can grill chicken and pork such that both a 1 year old and a 3 year old will consume all that's on their plate. Some nights, I feel like I should get a friggin' trophy.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

I like cooking with wood more than charcoal and use indirect heat a lot. A friend just gave me a pile of pecan branches that I'm excited to try.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> However, I can grill chicken and pork such that both a 1 year old and a 3 year old will consume all that s on their plate. Some nights, I feel like I should get a friggin trophy.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Lawl! You should, Ed, you definitely should. Here you go


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO.

All I can think of when I see that is some toddler in a diaper, hands and face covered in BBQ sauce, running at me. Please God, don't let him touch me with those paws. My 3 year old girl has recently decided that she likes to get out of her chair at dinner and give us all hugs. Sweetest thing ever, but when I'm wearing one of my nice work shirts, she gets stiffarm in the face.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Untreated scrap wood and hair dryer!!!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Great Thread…time for some pictures.

Pulled pork on the Treager pellet grill last Friday (not enough smoke for me though) I made a rub of Smoked paparika, garlic powder, brown sugar black pepper and salt. Smoked at 170 for 5 hours, then another 6 hours at 250… it was fall apart goodness!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Id get elbow deep into that putty.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

In putty? Wow.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Dang Putty, you didn't even call me :-(


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You too fridge. Wink.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

As long as there's bbq involved…


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah Duck, you would eat so much, that I would have to send you home with a plunger.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I guess that would be second hand pulled pork Stef


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Naw, I'm like the Romans, eat, purge, then eat some more.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

aren't ducks supposed to do both simultaneously?


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

It's been done before, but alcohol was involved.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Fooled around with the grill last night. Burned a starter full of charcoal to see if i could hold temp at 225. I did pretty well in holding temp for 2 hours but around 2:15 id need to add some coals. I made marks on the bottom vent for 1/4, 1/2, wide open, and fully closed per a web tip.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

That is perfect Stef, load it up with as much charcoal as you can, then try to get about 4 hours. After 4 hours wrap well with foil then finish off in the oven at 225-250 for another 4-5 hours. I do this for pulled pork and brisket.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Might be a dumb question putty but if i up the charcoal wont it burn hotter? Or do i hust spread it out more. I had it set up for indirect cooking ladt night with all the coals to one side only.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The heat is controlled by airflow, the amount of charcoal determines how long it burns. If you can get the incoming air low enough to keep your temp between 225-250, then the pile will just slowly burn down, a little at a time.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

+1 Jay
A friend has a Big Green Egg, he loads it up in the evening, adjusts the air flow and it will hold temp all night.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool. It was a rookie question im sure but im glad i asked. My next mission will be to get a 4 hour burn at 225.

Lets say i do need to add coals. Should i start them in the chimney or chuck em in raw dog?

Now im also wondering what your view is on pans of water in the grill. Does it help to keep stuff moist? How much will it effect temperature? Shpuld it always be done? This is assuming one would be going low n slow, not grilling burgers, dogs n steaks.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I found baby back ribs to be an easy meat to learn smoking on a regular grill.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Lets say i do need to add coals. Should i start them in the chimney or chuck em in raw dog?


Start them in the chimney. You don't have to have all the charcoal glowing red before you add it to the grill, though. I'd shoot for about 1/2-2/3. It'll burn off the dust, though and keep it out of your food.



> Now im also wondering what your view is on pans of water in the grill. Does it help to keep stuff moist? How much will it effect temperature? Shpuld it always be done? This is assuming one would be going low n slow, not grilling burgers, dogs n steaks.
> 
> - chrisstef


Pans of water help in those instances when you can't get an offset and the meat has to be directly over the coals. The Weber Smoky Mountain and similar vertical smokers utilize water pans. The downside is that you end up steaming the meat instead of smoking it and water doesn't add any flavor. IMHO, if the kettle is large enough to keep the coals on one side and good smoking temps (225-250) on the other without the water, I would skip it. If the temps are getting too high, then use the water pan.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Stef, you can also put chunks of wood on the coals, believe it or not, most BBQ joints in texas use oak.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

> Stef, you can also put chunks of wood on the coals, believe it or not, most BBQ joints in texas use oak.
> 
> - putty


That's exactly what I am planning to do with the pecan wood. Start a charcoal fire, then add some small chunks of pecan for smoke flavor.


----------



## Ksmith (Mar 6, 2016)

I generally grill on gas and use lump charcoal in the smoker. The only advantage of briquettes is that they tend to burn at a more consistent temperature. Lump will burn hotter but with more variation depending on the wood used. That's why you have to actually be a cook and monitor what is going on,I have both weber q2200 and weber q 1400 grill i generally use last one.


----------

